# How do I remove the inside rear plastic side panels on a '98 New Beetle?



## davidjhill (Feb 17, 2008)

Car is a '98 New Beetle. Has the factory stock stereo setup, with the radio/cassette in dash and a 6-disc CD changer in the trunk. The front door speakers sound fine, as do the little tweeter ones inside the windshield frame/A piller. However, the rear speakers are awful; no highs, muffled sound. I want to change out the rear speakers for something more hi-fi, but can't see how the rear inside plastic panels come off to get to the speakers. Anyone able to talk me through this? Pictures would be especially helpful. My Haynes repair manual only covers the door panels. 
Thanks for your help,
Dave


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: How do I remove the inside rear plastic side panels on a '98 New Beetle? (davidjhill)*

Dave, do you have access to the OEM Bentley Publication service manual?
That'll walk you through the entire rear interior removal.
- Erik


----------



## red_rock_beetle (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: How do I remove the inside rear plastic side panels on a '98 New Beetle? (bluefox280)*

i had blown the rear speakers on a NB and it sucks
1)pull the WHOLE rear seat
2)Then you pull the bottom door sill
3)Then you pull the part of the trim that contacts the piece around the door
4)Then it should pull off
any more questions, post!
P.S.
there are plastic rings that seal the speaker to the trim panel if at all possible reuse them, what they do is seperate the pressure inside the quarter panel just like a sub box. if you dont put them back on then you wont have half the bass over stock(belive me i learned from experience).and make shure you put locktight on the 4 screws or they will back out(again from experience)
GOOD LUCK! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by red_rock_beetle at 12:27 AM 2-24-2008_


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

you do not have to take the rear seat out. start pullin from the door area and work your way back


----------



## red_rock_beetle (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

its much harder to get back on if you dont. the bently manual says to
plus it's not that hard


----------



## avabj (Jan 13, 2021)

i have this problem before incase someone needs it this was send me by northside autohaus, hope it helps


----------

